# PSTEC - Free Resource for Anxiety



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know if any of you here have heard of PSTEC. It's a simple, free resource that you can download of the website. It helps to eliminate negative emotions, memories, and thoughts. It is also backed up by research.

"The basic PSTEC audio combines anchors* with pattern interrupts** and a unique form of deep suggestion to create a rapid and lasting release from any problem feeling or emotion.
(*Anchors: Anyone wishing to know about "anchors" should read about the Nobel Prize winning research of Ivan Petrovich Pavlov. An anchor is a modern name for the neurological connections he both discovered and studied which relate to conditioned responses.)
(**Pattern interrupts interfere with conditioned neurological responses in order to open up new possibilities. They are used widely in NLP. For a reasonably clear explanation of pattern interrupts, Edward de Bono's classic book "Mechanism of Mind" is a good place to begin.)
At it's most basic level, the PSTEC Click Track audio technology provides a very powerful and repetitive pattern interrupt. Anyone familiar with the concept of pattern interrupts will realise just how effective this can be of itself in dealing with anything "ingrained". This is however just the first step. There is much more to the process and it works on many other levels (not all of them covered here)"

from the website: http://www.pstec.org/definition.php

You can download the free tracks by clicking up in the left hand corner of the page where it says 'your free PSTEC system'

I would love to hear if this helps people in any sort of way.


----------



## nordy (Sep 17, 2012)

Hahaha man that kinda helped thanks.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

what's the catch?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

nordy said:


> Hahaha man that kinda helped thanks.


Keep doing it.


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

PedroSanchez said:


> NLP has widely been replaced by CBT and REBT. All in all it is a bit of brainwashing that does not work. CBT and REBT take allot of work, if you think you are going to be cured of something by listening to audio - it reminds me of Daily Affirmation With Stuart Smalley


Nlp is not brainwashing - it is a way of modelling what successful people naturally do in their minds to be successful - it was never intended to help people overcome problems but rather help people be more successful - there's a difference. I know this because I listened to practically everything the creator of NLP has ever recorded, Richard Bandler. Also, this is pretty much the opposite of affirmations. Affirmations are like place good apples into a barrel of bad apples. It just doesn't work. Pstec mainly uses pattern interrupts in combination with suggestion. A pattern interrupt is a way of breaking a line of thought. People do this to each other all the time. Or, for example, when you are thinking of something and you are interrupted and can't remember what it is you were thinking about. I think it is hilarious that PedroSanchez is an expert at what this is all about, when everything he said isn't even related. My attitude is different. I'm willing to try anything - even if it might be a load of crap to try and get better(I don't have dp any more any ways). This isn't necessarily a cure. I just posted it, because it may help with some emotions you are dealing with. It's free because he offers other add-ons that can be purchased, but they aren't needed. The two tracks work. Any ways - these tracks are a great way of distracting yourself without having to do any of the work. If you try it once and say it didn't help you, well don't expect it to. People with dp/dr don't think typically like other people, so there's a lot to work on. For me - I'm the type of person who likes to try things before saying they don't work for me. Who knows if a method might work for you. Lucky this resource is free. Try it, or don't - I'm just offering some resources and I will continue to do so.

As for an update for my dp - I got rid of it by doing a lot of research on reality and what it is and realized that there is an objective reality that we touch and experience and our subjective reality and that in order for us to experience this world as an illusion means there has to be something real about it because illusions can't exist without an underlying 'real' reality, if that makes sense. A dream can't just exist on it's own, or else it wouldn't be a dream. So - basically I don't fear dp symptoms any more and I don't experience them any more.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

What's rebt?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------

